# despir vs. tirar



## reka39

Hello!
If I say "eu despi o casaco" and "eu tirai un casaco" do I say the same thing? Thank you!!


----------



## Vanda

This is a matter of usage. You can say despir o casaco, but we naturally say: tirar o casaco/tirar a roupa.


----------



## mglenadel

In BR, despir is used as 'disrobe', taking all one's clothes off. For individual items of clothing, we use tirar.

Eu me _despi_ no consultório médico = I _disrobed_ in the doctor's office.

Só então a enfermeira me disse que eu precisaria _tirar_ apenas minha camisa = Only then the nurse told me I only had to _remove_ my shirt.


----------



## Denis555

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> If I say "eu despi o casaco" and "eu *tirai* *un*  *tirei um* casaco" do I say the same thing? Thank you!!



_Despir_ (alguém) is more used as: to undress (someone)
Or _despir-se_ : To undress yourself i.e. to get undressed.

_Tirar_ can mean thousands of things...


----------



## Alentugano

mglenadel said:


> In BR, despir is used as 'disrobe', taking all one's clothes off. For individual items of clothing, we use tirar.
> 
> Eu me _despi_ no consultório médico = I _disrobed_ in the doctor's office.
> 
> Só então a enfermeira me disse que eu precisaria _tirar_ apenas minha camisa = Only then the nurse told me I only had to _remove_ my shirt.



Em Portugal é comum dizemos despir, mas também se ouve tira o casaco/tira a roupa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Eu já ouvi dizer que a mãe e a avó ficam despidas, a irmã fica nua, e da vizinha em diante é pelada mesmo... 

Agora falando sério. Isso aí é ao mesmo tempo uma questão de registro e de variação dialetal. O termo _despir _soa antigo, formal e literário. E, como a Vanda disse, a palavra que se usa mesmo hoje em dia é _tirar_ - pelo menos aqui no Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

> Eu já ouvi dizer que a mãe e a avó ficam despidas, a irmã fica nua, e da vizinha em diante é pelada mesmo...



This is the best definition ever!


----------



## reka39

Denis555 said:


> _Despir_ (alguém) is more used as: to undress (someone)
> Or _despir-se_ : To undress yourself i.e. to get undressed.
> 
> _Tirar_ can mean thousands of things...


If I say "despi o casaco" would you understand that I'm undressing sb ? 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vanda

Although we don't normally use this expression you'd be understood anywhere. Look this entry at the dictionary:
2. Tirar do corpo parte do vestuário [td. : despir o paletó] [tdr. + de : Despiu -se do colete antôn.: Antôn.: vestir ]


----------



## reka39

Thank you for you contributions. It seems to me that you generally use "despir" if you want to say who you are undressing and "tirar" to define what are you removing from yourself. And If I want to say _I took my child's coat off from him_", would I write: "Eu despi a criança do casaco"?


----------



## Vanda

I'd normally say: tirei o casaco da criança.


----------



## englishmania

Os dois verbos podem ser usados na mesma situação: despir o casaco/tirar o casaco. A verdade é que _tirar_ se usa mais frequentemente. 

Há situações, como "tira o chapéu", em que não se usaria "_despe_ o chapéu" ou "tira os sapatos", em que não se usaria "_despe_ os sapatos" (mas "descalça-_te_/descalcei-_me_", "_descalcei/tirei _os sapatos"). 

"Tirar" é, por assim dizer, um verbo mais geral que "serve para tudo". É como o _take off_ em inglês, diferente do _get undressed_, com as devidas distâncias/diferenças!

Com o verbo pronominal "despir-se" ("despi-_me_/despiu-_se_/despe-_te_")  não usamos a construção "despi-_me_ _a roupa_".


_I got undressed. Despi-me.
I took off my clothes. Tirei a roupa.
I took off my jacket. Tirei/Despi o casaco.
_

Já agora,_
I put on my jacket. Vesti o casaco.
I got dressed. Vesti-me.
_


----------



## reka39

englishmania said:


> "descalça-_te_/descalcei-_me_"



Does it mean "take off your shoes - I tooked off my shoes" ? Thanks!


----------



## englishmania

^  Yes, it does (_took_).


----------



## reka39

Can I say "pôs" instead of "put on"? For example: "puseram os casacos e saíram" ; "pus os sapatos e saí"? Thanks!


----------



## Macunaíma

reka39 said:


> Can I say "pôs" instead of "put on"? For example: "puseram os casacos e saíram" ; "pus os sapatos e saí"? Thanks!



Sim, pode. 

_Eu vesti/pus/botei o casaco e saí._

Esses verbos podem parecer confusos no começo: calçamos botas (stivali) e botamos calças (pantaloni)!!! 

Calçar: usado para calçados (scarpe) e luvas (guanti).
Botar/pôr: usados para qualquer item de vestimenta, mas especialmente para roupas (abbigliamento).

Em Portugal, eu tenho a impressão que eles também usam o verbo _meter _nesses casos (roupas, calçados).


----------



## englishmania

In Portugal we say _Pôr o cachecol/chapéu/boné/gorro _and _tirar o cachecol/chapéu/boné/gorro.
_


----------



## reka39

reka39 said:


> Can I say "pôs" instead of "put on"? For example: "puseram os casacos e saíram" ; "pus os sapatos e saí"? Thanks!



So, "pôs -casaco-" is valid in PtB but not in PtE. Thanks!


----------



## uchi.m

reka39 said:


> So, "pôs -casaco-" is valid in PtB but not in PtE. Thanks!


Isn't it correct in PtE, too?


----------



## marta12

> [ Originally Posted by *reka39*
> So, "pôs -casaco-" is valid in PtB but not in PtE. Thanks!



Também é assim que se diz em PTE. Mas, "*pus *os sapatos e saí", já não é tão vulgar. Costumamos dizer "*calcei* os sapatos e saí".


----------



## reka39

Hello! Can I say sth like 'Hoje a Ana trazia uma mini-saia verde muito bonita'? Or is it better if I use 'vestir'? Thanks!


----------



## Istriano

Macunaíma said:


> Botar/pôr: usados para qualquer item de vestimenta, mas especialmente para roupas (abbigliamento).
> .


 É melhor não usar o verbo botar com os paulista(no)s, eles sempre te corrigem dizendo: _quem bota é galinha._ 
Parece que esse verbo não se usa lá.


----------



## Vanda

Daí a gente responde: uai, aqui a galinha põe (só pra ser do contra).


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can I say sth like 'Hoje a Ana trazia uma mini-saia verde muito bonita'?


----------

